# Australian Open



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

Any news about the australian open? The last time I check, Tiger Woods was playing great.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I that I heard that he ended up in third but playing much better with his 'new' swing.


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

So he is now playing with a new swing? That is a good tournament for Woods. Hope he can help team USA win another president's cup.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Oops, I was thinking of the championship Tiger played as a warm-up to the President's Cup, I believe it may have been in japan. The article I read said that Tiger had completely reworked his swing,I guess that's why he changed swing coaches. He played like crap when he was in the Bay Area during the Fry's. How is he doing in Australia?


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

He didn't do well in his first day, but I heard he went birdies and US leads early.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there anyone besides myself who wish that Tiger would just step aside and let others get some press time?


----------

